
Mark Suster: Entrepreneurs Don’t “Noodle” They Do - stakent
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/02/04/entrepreneurs-dont-noodle-they-do/
======
marilyn
This post gave me a bit of a kick in the ass, reminding me that making
decisions, and moving forward a little bit everyday is at the core of where my
focus needs to be.

